# Several good hunts



## arrendale8105 (Mar 4, 2017)

Have had several good hunts the last month.  On one property we've killded 24 with 8 being big boars over 200 with the largest tipping the scales at 320.  Figured i'd share the pics.  We've had a good time with good folks! Let a kid stick his first today and it was a fine boar hog too.  He's officially ruined lol!


----------



## antharper (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd say so , y'all been busy , congrats !


----------

